# Issues with Tracker DTS powering on?



## oneshot

does anyone else have the Tracker DTS?
and do you have problems with it sometimes not powering on?

Backcountry Access Tracker DTS Beacon from Backcountry.com 

this is probably one of the most simplest beacons out there and for a kook like me, even i can use it well.
last season i started having problems with it powering on at the beginning of the day. (once it was on it was good) but getting on it took some effort sometimes. i have heard of people with similar issues.

anyone else have this? and rectified the situation somehow? new beacon? warranty? what?
i've had it a couple few yrs i think and haven't tried to return it for a new one. 
you think i can?


----------



## killclimbz

Need more info. Is this a brand new tracker you bought last year, bought used, or have you had it awhile? How old is it, is what I am getting at. 

Probably your best bet is to contact BCA. They have always been pretty good about checking their stuff out and repairing/replacing it as necessary. They are in Boulder so it's generally a quick turn around. 

The issue you speak of, is not one that I have experienced, but I don't use the Tracker personally either. Plenty of my friends do, I've never heard them complaining about that issue.


----------



## oneshot

bought it used from a friend 2 yrs ago.. a friend who used it twice maybe and bought it brand new

thanks for that link! looking at the pdf file mine is the 2008 model "out of warranty" damn!

seems like something though they should fix or replace.. i mean. they don't want me to die do they? haha 

hoping maybe someone else has had this issue and had a remedy themselves. twisting a screw? the battery cover? something. i have never "not gotten it on" but i've spent close to 10 minutes before tinkering with it.. turn on, turn off, turn on, turn off.. repeat till it comes on.


----------



## jeri534

even if its technically out of warranty I would ask BCA anyways, you never know they might fix it for you or replace it


----------



## killclimbz

Yeah, ask BCA about checking it. They will probably fix it for cheap. As long as your beacon hasn't drifted too far from the 457 frequency they should be able to do it. Frequency drift is the main reason for beacons becoming not fixable. It will happen eventually, but in general you should get five years out of your beacon before that becomes an issue. After a couple of years though, it's good to have it bench tested anyway. Which BCA will do if you send it in to them. 

Once the beacon drifts too far, it's time for a new one.


----------



## oneshot

i sent BCA an email just now.. 
thanks for the input guys.. i'm really lame about taking care of warranties, registering etc.. 

I regulary test the tracking with the beacon. i know if you go nose to nose with another beacon or even a few feet away your arrow should point dead center.. its when the arrow starts pointing right or left in this scenario when you should get a new one..

is that what you're talking about killclimbz?


----------



## killclimbz

Actually frequency drift has to do with how far the signal your beacon is sending out is getting away from the 457mhz standard. All beacons do that. Eventually, another beacon will not be able to pick up your signal. I've never heard that your test measures drift, but I've never heard it doesn't either. I do know that range and strength of your signal is affected by drift. That is why it's never a bad idea to do a walk by beacon check to make sure you are receiving signals from your partners from a decent range. The Pieps DSP has the ability to check other beacons to see if they have drifted or not. It's actually a nice feature and easy to use. If you know someone that is rocking one they should be able to do this. Unless it's the first generation and they never upgraded the software.


----------



## oneshot

cool man, thanks for the knowledge drop.. appreciated.

we do do beacon checks almost everytime we ride, making sure we're picking each other up, distances are accurate and direction is on point. its smart practice.


----------



## killclimbz

I've always found the distance thing a bit misleading as you are following a parabolic wave length. Beacons don't lead you in a straight line. The newer 3 antenna versions are better but you still follow the flux line. As you get closer the distance is more accurate, but I am pretty sure when I get a 40 meter reading it's not 40 meters in a straight line. 

I always check to make sure I get a reading on all beacons. I don't always do the "walk by" where we check them from 20+ meters out.


----------



## oneshot

40 meters right of center and 6 feet down.. the scenerio we hope to never be in.


----------



## killclimbz

oneshot said:


> 40 meters right of center and 6 feet down.. the scenerio we hope to never be in.


Amen




10 char


----------



## Triple8Sol

This is the beacon I'm most likely going to end up with. Issues like this mean I'm gonna buy it from REI with their lifetime warranty/exchanges


----------



## linvillegorge

Yep, I bought the same beacon from REI for about $15 after tax because I had a store credit of $293.


----------



## killclimbz

I gotta think that the Tracker is being phased out, if not already phased out in favor of the Tracker II. 

Also, just fyi, the new Ortovox 3+ is getting pretty solid reviews. I should be able to get my paws on one at the end of this month. I'll play with it and post up my initial thoughts and such on it. Word is that it could give the Pieps DSP a run for it's money on being the fastest searching beacon out there. I believe it retails for $300.


----------



## Triple8Sol

The Ortovox 3+ retails for $350, so about $100 less than the Pieps DSP. Then again I've seen the Pieps selling online for about $350. Based on retail price though, it's about the same as the BCA Tracker 2 that retails for $335.

So between the Ortovox 3+ and BCA Tracker 2, which one is the better beacon?


----------



## killclimbz

I can't honestly say, as I haven't had a chance to play with either one of them. The Pieps really has been the standard for the last few years. It was just way ahead of the Tracker. In head to head tests, the Pieps stood out as a much better beacon. Pin pointing, and receiving range were all way better. I was faster with the Pieps than Tracker in multiple tests.

Check out Patroller Supply for Pieps. Give Steve a call and let him know I (Gary) sent you. He'll hook you up. They also carry several different beacons including the 3+, which isn't there yet. It's hard to go wrong with any of the digi beacons though. They all have their quirks and work great with practice. So don't get me wrong about what I said about the Tracker above. It's still a solid beacon. 

One of the features I do like on most Ortovox beacons is that you have to turn them on to put them on. Too many people forget to turn their beacons on. Some to save batteries (stoopid), others just plain forget. One less dummy factor eliminated is good in my book.


----------

